# Searching for details of a Passenger Ship circa 1890



## John.R.Harris (Dec 21, 2020)

I am trying to find the details of a ship that sailed between the UK and the River Plate (Buenos Aires or Montevideo) between 1887 and 1898. The only details I have are a postcard of the ship and the name of a passenger. From the postcard, I believe the ship is called "Coalecci"or "Calecci" something similar it is very hard to read the name of the ship on the card. The Passenger was called John MacGregor and he may have been traveling with his wife and possibly one or two children.

I have a letter from him dated 1898 with a letterhead for the Ferro-Carril Central del Uraguay (railway) where he was employed and a picture of him his wife and son taken in Buenos Aires. So he may have been living in Uraguay or Argentina.

I have this passenger list allegedly from 1890, which has a "Mr Macgregor & Wife, Child & Infant" on line 8 










Here is my problem. The site I used to find this passenger list (findmypast.co.uk) states this list is for the Magdelana which sailed from Southhampton for the River Plate on Aug 28 1890. However, another site Magdelena arrival passenger list has the Magdelana arriving on Sep 2nd 1890 the passenger lists don't match and 7 days seems far too short a duration for a trip of that length. So I believe one of these two sites is confused about either the date or the ship. 

The passenger list above clearly states "Coalecci/Calecci Passengers" which is suspiciously like the name of the ship on my postcard. I can find no record of a ship called Coalecci. 

Can anyone advise me where to look for more information? 

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Can't help about the dates etc. MAGDALENA was a Royal Mail Steam Packet liner and was on the UK South America service, built 1889. Pethaps the passengers went from Soutampton to BA and this list of passenges were then transferred to a river vessel and on to another port like Fray Bentos if you can find a 'Coalecci'?


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

The writing reads "Cabin Passengers".


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Bootsmann is right, the list is headed "Cabin Passengers" with no mention of the name of the ship. It sailed from 'Soton' (= Southampton) and on the page shown passenger destinations are entered as Buenos Airies, Rosario and Montevideo. 
Details and a photo of "Magdalena" (1889) here so you will be able to check if it matches the postcard picture you have of the ship.





Screw Steamer MAGDALENA built by Robert Napier & Sons in 1889 for Royal Mail Steam Packet Co Ltd, London, Passenger / Cargo


Screw Steamer MAGDALENA built by Robert Napier & Sons in 1889 for Royal Mail Steam Packet Co Ltd, London, Passenger / Cargo Q4/1923 broken up



www.clydeships.co.uk




To clear up the departure date you could try checking contemporary British newspapers, the main titles published sailing lists; also Royal Mail Lines adverts which would give departure dates.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

MAGDALENA R.M.S.P. 1889


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

The answer might be via this link:






The National Archives | Discovery Advanced Search Form


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk





Search using the ship's name, use the reference BT and enter the years of interest, and quite a lot will show. It will then mean a personal visit to the UK National Archives (currently closed due to Covid) to view the do***ents or pay a researcher to do it on your behalf.

Dave W


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Censor!!!! D O C U M E N T S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John.R.Harris (Dec 21, 2020)

Bootsmann said:


> The writing reads "Cabin Passengers".


It's obvious when you know what it says! Thanks.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Cabin !!!! Copperplate script. Beautiful to look at, but that is all!


----------

